# Thinking Outside The Box



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

I saw this advertisement on Cat Forum. Has anyone read this yet? Any thoughts on what it says and the success of it?


----------



## its.alice (Jun 15, 2011)

Off topic: Is it just me or does that book cover have a misspelled word? "LittLer"???


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

its.alice said:


> Off topic: Is it just me or does that book cover have a misspelled word? "LittLer"???


Not just you... I see it, too.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Gosh I didn’t ever notice that. But I’m the world worst speller. Duh. I know everyone on the forum cringes at my postings with my spelling and punctuation.


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

Mitts & Tess said:


> Gosh I didn’t ever notice that. But I’m the world worst speller. Duh. I know everyone on the forum cringes at my postings with my spelling and punctuation.


I don't cringe. I cringe for other people's posts, but not yours.


----------



## Xanti (Nov 4, 2008)

Interesting, wonder if someone should drop them a line


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

my4kitties said:


> I don't cringe. I cringe for other people's posts, but not yours.


This.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

^ Agreed. Rudeness, cruelty and stupidity make me cringe, I can live with bad spelling and grammar.

Maybe the title of the book is on purpose. The problem is that it's a little box. Maybe the advice inside is to "Get a Bigger Box."


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

I thought it might be an optical illusion, so I took the photo and blew it up...yup it's spelled wrong.


----------



## jmw (Jul 22, 2011)

I would like to point out that that is not the actual book cover. That is just some CGI mock-up. The actual book has it spelled correctly.

I've seen this brought up on another forum and someone had the book.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Well, he must have approved it. When you click on the ad, the site has typos and grammatical errors, too. Not great for advertising. A simple spell-check could have fixed this.


----------



## Rebbie (Jul 11, 2011)

marie73 said:


> Well, he must have approved it. When you click on the ad, the site has typos and grammatical errors, too. Not great for advertising. A simple spell-check could have fixed this.


Yeah, and if you can't get the cover right it doesn't bode well for the rest of the book...

Kinda reminds me of the ugliest tattoos website, on the tattoos where people misspell the words they have forever on their skin. Sad waste of time and money if you are going to be so sloppy...


----------



## jmw (Jul 22, 2011)

marie73 said:


> Well, he must have approved it. When you click on the ad, the site has typos and grammatical errors, too. Not great for advertising. A simple spell-check could have fixed this.


I highly doubt the writer of the book has much to do with that website. I would imagine whoever is publishing it paid someone to do the site and they signed off on it.

And for the actual cover;


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

That's even worse. If you're paying someone else, it should be correct. Bad work by both parties.


----------

